# Yet another cutie pie......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

This little one's out of my silver doe and my (now Angelmouse's) satin dove










I can't wait to see if any of them are satin, they're all scrummy babies though


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if they are satin it would be clear at this age.They look nice and chubby.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> if they are satin it would be clear at this age.


.......even if you don't know what you're looking for??? :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I think even then.If they look like self now then thats what they are.Time will tell :!:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Taegan said:


> aww


please stop bringing up old posts that are no longer relevant unless you have a useful comment to make.My email box is full of pointless replies that I feel duty bound to waste my time reading.Thankyou :!:


----------

